# Sunshine Coast Reptile Club Sept Meeting



## skorp182 (Aug 26, 2011)

Who: Our guest speaker will be Adelaides Matt Bonnett flying in to do a talk on the care and breeding of monitors.
Where: Coolum Uniting Church Hall Cnr Elizabeth and Heathfield St Coolum
When: Sunday 11th Sept 1.30 for a 2pm start.
What: As well as our guest speaker , we will have our usual auction of reptile goods, snake enclosure raffle and sausage sizzle.
All visitors welcome


----------



## justbrad (Aug 29, 2011)

That sounds like a great meeting to head to.... will there be any info on identifying animal scat?


----------



## skorp182 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just confirmed Matts flights. For those of you that don't know who Matt Bonnett is ,as well as more than 20 years of herp keeping up his belt he has published a number of herpetological papers, including co-authoring the chapter on monitors in Mike Swans "Keeping & Breeding Australian Lizards".


----------



## justbrad (Aug 31, 2011)

Great news skorps! Really looking forward to the seasonal meeting  Will that guy who brings the chickens be there? Herd he's a real good bloke!


----------



## najanaja (Aug 31, 2011)

would love to attend and pic your brains too


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 31, 2011)

justbrad said:


> Great news skorps! Really looking forward to the seasonal meeting  Will that guy who brings the chickens be there? Herd he's a real good bloke!



And don't forget handsome!


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 31, 2011)

justbrad said:


> Herd he's a real good bloke!


There will be a flock of good looking blokes attending :twisted:


----------



## skorp182 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yep! As usual there will plenty of frozen day old chickens going "cheap" in the auction. I've got a heap of woodies and king mealworms to donate to the auction, and I think Matt was donating some rats as well.
I think we're stretching it a bit for "handsome"!


----------



## skorp182 (Aug 31, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> There will be a flock of good looking blokes attending :twisted:


now we're really stretching the truth!


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 31, 2011)

Ill be moving up there soon, in a month or two, will have to give it a go next meeting


----------



## skorp182 (Sep 2, 2011)

Snake Whisperer is kindly donating one of his quality enclosures again for our raffle.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 2, 2011)

anyone carpooling from Brissy..?


----------



## skorp182 (Sep 4, 2011)

just to get an idea of numbers, who is going?


----------



## justbrad (Sep 4, 2011)

im going! that enclosure from snake whisperer has to be mine this time!


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll be going. I very much enjoy these meetings


----------



## skorp182 (Sep 5, 2011)

Just remembered we have a heap of issues of Herptofauna and Crocodilian Magazines to sell at this weekends Meeting for just $3 each!!!!


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 8, 2011)

This will be good!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Raffle prize


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 9, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Raffle prize
> 
> View attachment 217138


Drool


----------



## skorp182 (Sep 9, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Raffle prize
> 
> View attachment 217138


awesome!!!


----------



## skorp182 (Sep 9, 2011)

Just heard from Matt before he hopped on the plane , so he will touch down in QLD very shortly. Very excited!!!


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 10, 2011)

one more sleep


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 10, 2011)

Just got home from having a few beers and and BBQ with Matt, gotta say folks, if you are interested in monitors, come out tomorrow and you will not be disappointed!!


----------



## XKiller (Sep 11, 2011)

That enclosure would look great at my house Aaron lol, would love to go but can't make it unfortunately,


----------



## skorp182 (Sep 11, 2011)

Another very successful weekend, good to see some new faces. Once again some bargains in the auction, but it all goes into flying in another quality speaker like Matt Bonnett!


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 11, 2011)

Great meeting - I paid $40 for a yearling Darwin, but I would have preferred $35  Matt was an excellent speaker, sure knows his stuff, and the photo of the enclosure in a small flat that contained 3 adult breeding lacies was amazing ( note - the enclosure looked too big)


----------



## najanaja (Sep 11, 2011)

That was Daves enclosure Ficus,

You should have made it to the Gold Coast Reptile Expo and listned to Daves talk on Monitors.
He is another that really knows his stuff, plus some of the video footage he has and time laps camera footage,,

Had a ball up there today, Wife really is happy i bough more rodents home to breed (not)


----------

